# Opening a Cat/kitten Rescue



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I have recently inherited some money and after alot of consideration with what I would like to use it for have decided I would like to start my own rescue for kittens and cats. I have found a great property to purchase that was previously used as a cattery and has an attached bungalow so I can live on site. The property comes with individual heated pens/cages and can accommodate up to 18 cats and has permission for this with the local council when it was used as a cattery. There is also a small reception area at the front of the property which is big enough to use as a small shop.

It will mean I will have to relocate out of London but I am open to this.

I would like to ask what I would have to do to open a rescue eg do I need to acquire any licenses and how I would go about registering as a charity? Also is it possible to convert a property previously used as a cattery into a rescue? The current owners are looking for a quick sale so they can retire and the price is low enough to purchase outright, therefore I am looking to put an offer in this week (yes I have already viewed the property).

I know alot of devotion is required to do this and I have my heart set on this. 

Any advice will be appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Not sure on the legal ins and outs, but just wanted to wish you good luck. Your nerves will be tested like never before working in rescue, but I bet it will be so rewarding as well!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, bless you  Might be worth having a good chat with @cats galore of The ARC, I'm sure she would have some nuggets of wisdom to share.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

You could try asking for advice on the rescue forum Dogpages .
It would be a lovely thing to do but if you don't have experience in rescue work maybe you could volunteer with a cat rescue first .


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow you lucky thing - I would love to do that! Wishing you lots of luck, please let us know how it goes :Happy


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wow what an amazing position to be in.
I think I would be tempted to at least start off as part cattery and part rescue. You only have to read the frequent posts on here about people looking for temporary homes for their cats to see there is a demand.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have no experience of this but, as it's always been my "lottery winning plan", I have done a bit of research. This is an excellent book with loads of practical advice including legalities:
http://icatcare.org/publication/cat-rescue-manual

Good luck - you are both a wonderful and lucky person at the same time!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Chewie39 said:


> I have no experience of this but, as it's always been my "lottery winning plan", I have done a bit of research. This is an excellent book with loads of practical advice including legalities:
> http://icatcare.org/publication/cat-rescue-manual
> 
> Good luck - you are both a wonderful and lucky person at the same time!


Thank you for recommending this book I have purchased this and I am awaiting for it to be delivered.

I have made an offer on the cattery (bungalow included) and I am now awaiting for the current owners to either accept it or turn it down. I am planning to run part cattery part rescue as suggested above by @Paddypaws

Thank you for all your comments and advice so far.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

No worries - it's a brilliant book and, even though there's no hope of me opening a rescue any time soon, I have read it from cover to cover. There's a feral cat/TNR one in the same series (which is excellent) and also a boarding cattery one (which may be of interest to you - I don't have that one as it's £34).

Good luck with the offer, hope it is accepted!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@stockwellcat - wishing you every success with your admirable and brave venture. 

I am involved with Cat Rescue too, and the best preliminary advice I can give you is NOT to try and run the project on your own, but to find a couple of like-minded, dedicated and reliable people to help you set it all up and run it with you.. Rescue work can be very rewarding but is also often relentless, stressful, saddening and tiring, so you need other people who are sharing the same experience with you, so you can give each other mutual support. .

Registering as a charity is quite an involved process and I advise you when you reach the stage of considering it to employ an accountant to help you with it. You will need to have a certain number of Trustees and your annual turnover will need to be above £5,000. So quite a bit of fundraising to do before you reach that level. As a registered charity you (or your accountant/treasurer) will need to prepare a set of Annual Accounts every year for the Charities Commission.

https://www.gov.uk/setting-up-charity


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Great advice above.
Also remember that a great number of ( similarly crazy ) people are willing, nay keen, to volunteer to help out for free at cat rescues. Obviously you will need to vet people and watch out for any oddities, but don't be scared to ask for help.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

No advice I'm afraid, but just wanted to say what a wonderful thing you are considering. That's such an amazing commitment, and would make such a difference to so many lives. Thank you.


----------



## I love cats (Mar 31, 2016)

Gosh what a lovely thing to do!!!!

I work for a small rescue and we are trying to get charitable status at the moment. They are very strict with the forms etc and there is a lot of amending but be patient and you should get there. 

Take the first year or so to experience the running of the rescue, get as many volunteers as you can possibly find and get the rescue name out in the public eye as much as you can. 

Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in letting everyone know but my offer got turned down.

I am going to just concentrate on Stacey (my cat) at the moment.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh that's a shame! Perhaps it wasn't meant to be right now, but something for the future?


----------

